# Full Length Mirror Option



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

The DW wants a full length mirror in the TT. Im afraid if i install a standard glass mirror on the wall with the standard hardware, that the first couple bumps will shatter it.

Anyone know of a decent mirror thats on a synthetic plastic (or similar) substance that i could install without worrying about shattering?

Looked on CW and RVUpgrades and nothing like it is offered.

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

You have probably already found this website Glassless Mirrors but they seem to be on the track. A 1/8" thick shatter-proof 18" x 5' mirror is below $100. I bet using the mirror mastic to stick it to the wall/door would do the trick.







Build a frame around it after you mount it and it would be snappy.Their product it 10x more break resistant and clarity is good. I may be in the market for one of these.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Leedek said:


> You have probably already found this website Glassless Mirrors but they seem to be on the track. A 1/8" thick shatter-proof 18" x 5' mirror is below $100. I bet using the mirror mastic to stick it to the wall/door would do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might go to your local glass shop( that does shower doors,glass cabinets ETC)they will most often have scraps of NON GLASS mirror products,A lot of retail stores use non glass mirrors.Our local glass installer will often have scraps that he will sale for a very good price IF you are not to picky about size,in the past I have found a nice size piece that worked good on the camper door,had DH build a frame and that made it great.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I went to Walmart and got a cheap light mirror that also has hooks for over a door (didn't use hooks) and mounted it with the 3M command velcro and haven't had it fall at all and it's been on two trips!


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

BluegrassRV said:


> The DW wants a full length mirror in the TT. Im afraid if i install a standard glass mirror on the wall with the standard hardware, that the first couple bumps will shatter it.
> 
> Anyone know of a decent mirror thats on a synthetic plastic (or similar) substance that i could install without worrying about shattering?
> 
> ...


I bought the lightest, cheapest framed glass mirror and mounted it on the outside of the bathroom door. Using hollow wall anchors and mirror hardware, I positioned the mirror in the proper place. I removed the mirror, put Liquid Nail all over the back, and glued it to the door using the hardware to keep it in place. The hardware is probably useless with the Liquid nails, but it did hold it in place. After 2 years and 8 camping trips, it has held up just fine.
Sorry, I made a mistake in the above post. The mirror is not framed....it is just plane glass mirror


----------

